# Converting Cow Milker to goat milker.



## Wheaton (Mar 26, 2011)

So we have some basic milker parts, but we needed a claw and shells and inflations for the goats, but we still seem to be missing things. We ordered everything from hoegger.


We Have:
Pulsator
Air hoses.

We Ordered:
Claw
2 shells
2 inflations.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wish I could help...I don't know much about milking machines though. Good luck!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'll bump this up. i'm interested... but clueless!


----------

